# Me too, please!!!



## yadonm (Nov 7, 2014)

I did a dress rehearsal in my basement for a very small show I was in last week.  I think my table looks good but I know it can always be better.  One very good thing about doing a small show is getting a feel for what customers like and dislike.  Does it look like I have enough product?  I found a very nice long metal basket that I plan to load up with soap for my next one.  It was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Susie (Nov 7, 2014)

^That is one awesome set up!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree with, Susie. I love it! 

To me, it looks like you have enough product -- not cluttered and not sparse either.  Great job!


----------



## Susie (Nov 7, 2014)

Exactly.  Just enough, not too much, lots of height, I know exactly who you are and what you are selling by your awesome signage.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you.  I guess all those years in retail
Merchandise paid off but it sure took its toll on my feet.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 7, 2014)

This is very good. The boxes are somewhat hiding the fact that you have more available and puts the focus on the product in front of it. Is your pricing as easy to see?


----------



## yadonm (Nov 7, 2014)

I have the small frame with the product prices.


----------



## Aline (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks great - where did you get the crates?


----------



## bumblewood (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks perfect! Good job!


----------



## yadonm (Nov 8, 2014)

Aline, I got the crates at Walmart and they were Betty reasonable.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful set-up.  Well done!  I got crates similar to those at Michael's.  Use my 40 or50% off and they are a good deal.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks fabulous. Now that's what I mean by a banner! No one will have to wonder what you're selling. They'll see that from the far side of the venue, and be drawn over to look at your products. I love the green of the crates, great pop of color. And your arrangement looks organized and professional. I feel you have enough product displayed, and you can keep the rest under the table, so you can replace what sells. I think there are some crafts that benefit from an "artsy craftsy" type of display at a craft fair, but I always like a B&B display that looks clean and professional......like yours! Nice job, Peggy.:clap:
P.S. Bring this pic of your set up with you so that you can refer to it when you set up. You may think you'll remember where everything goes, but if you have the pic, you can be sure.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 8, 2014)

Great idea.  I have it on my phone.  I don't know how many shows I will do but I want to be prepared.  The banner was well worth the money and at the show I cleared $300 for a show that had about 100 attendees and only 8 booths and lasted for 3 hours.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 8, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Beautiful set-up.  Well done!  I got crates similar to those at Michael's.  Use my 40 or50% off and they are a good deal.



Unless I have some coupons I don't go there. You know, you go in there with a resolve to only get what is on the list. Then on the straight path to the only thing you came to get, there are 10 things you really need. I think there is a Micahel's conspiracy to purposely line the aisles with stuff you need when they give away coupons. But the coupon is only for one item. It's a shanghai!


----------



## Susie (Nov 8, 2014)

The only artsy stuff I do is make soap and yarn crafts.  I just could not care less what is in the rest of the store.  My very crafty aunts all hate me.  They can't go in without coming out loaded.  I can go in and come out with one item.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 8, 2014)

Micheals has a 25% off everything coupon good for just yesterday and today. Just saying. Got some yarn (sshh, don't tell -huge stash).


----------



## Aline (Nov 9, 2014)

yadonm said:


> Aline, I got the crates at Walmart and they were Betty reasonable.



Thanks! Did you paint them green or did they come like that? Stores are limited on Maui but we do have a Walmart  Do you remember what section you found them in? Furniture?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 9, 2014)

Late to the party, but wow! Lovely set up


----------



## summerflyy (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a very wonderful set up ! I do agree with the rest that it's very professional ! It is very comfortable looking and eye catching but doesn't look too busy. There's a focus on the products which is good !


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Micheals has a 25% off everything coupon good for just yesterday and today. Just saying. Got some yarn (sshh, don't tell -huge stash).



I know NOTHING!  

Can't crochet or loom knit yet, still waiting for my hand to heal up.  The cast pinched a nerve, and I am still in a splint waiting for that to settle down.  Under strict instructions to avoid irritating it.  Hopefully next appointment will see some of the restrictions lifted.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, and aw that sucks. Id go crazy if I couldn't use my hands. I knit, crochet, make soap, garden, cook and bake, etc.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 9, 2014)

I got the crates in the craft section.  Thanks for all the positive feedback.


----------



## Aline (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks! I will check it out....


----------

